# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  تاییدیه دیپلم و پیش دانشگاهی واسه ثبت نام کنکور

## :Iman1997

سلام 

یه سوال الان واسه ثبت نام دانشگاه گفته تاییدیه دیپلم و پیش دانشگاهی رو از پست بانک بگیرین اونجا فقط یه کاغذ که نوشته سرویس استعلام مدرک تحصیلی دادند همونو ببریم دانشگاه قبول میکنند ؟؟ ممنون

----------


## khaan

بله همون کافیه.

----------

